# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Совершенный дизайн и панорамный обзор: новый 34’’ изогнутый ЖК монитор от Philips

## Labs

• Стильный монитор с радиусом изгиба 1800 мм и возможностью регулировки высоты.
• CrystalClear и UltraWide QHD – идеальное сочетание для изображений в высоком разрешении.
• Режим MultiView для подключения и просмотра двух потоков контента одновременно. 

MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, дополняет свою линейку изогнутых дисплеев новой моделью. Наряду с радиусом изгиба 1800 мм новый 34-дюймовый дисплей 349X7FJEW имеет формат UltraWide с соотношением сторон 21:9 для более эффективной работы в режиме многозадачности. Разрешение CrystalClear Quad HD обеспечивает четкость при воспроизведении мелких деталей, что является неоспоримым преимуществом при одновременном отображении большого объема информации в режиме MultiView. Дисплей оснащен функциями для простой регулировки положения экрана: вы можете наклонить его и настроить высоту точно в соответствии с личными предпочтениями.

«Мы стремимся внести преимущества изогнутых дисплеев в жизнь максимального числа пользователей, - говорит Артём Хоменко, менеджер компании MMD по продукции Philips в европейском регионе. – 34-дюймовый дисплей 349X7FJEW – это новейшая модель из серии мониторов, которую мы выводим на рынок в этом году. Таким образом, мы продолжаем следовать нашей миссии: предлагаем дисплеи, которые позволяют людям работать больше и эффективнее».

*Монитор для работы и развлечений*

Благодаря радиусу изгиба экрана 1800 мм пользователи нового дисплея получат возможность полностью сосредоточиться на своих действиях, например, в домашней обстановке, где существует много отвлекающих факторов. Монитор с изогнутым экраном формирует личное пространство и способствует концентрации при выполнении сложных, требующих максимального внимания задач.

Дисплей 349X7FJEW – идеальный выбор для решения бизнес-задач и отдыха. Благодаря технологии UltraWide Quad HD и формату 21:9 для панорамного обзора дисплей представляет собой огромное пространство с разрешением 3440x1440 пикселей. Больше пикселей – больше места для отображения нескольких окон одновременно, например, чтобы отслеживать почтовое приложение, проверять документы и оставаться в курсе спортивной онлайн трансляции. Контент в таком случае отображается с неизменно высокой четкостью. Цветовая гамма sRGB 117,3% гарантирует, что фотографы и видеомонтажеры останутся довольны отличной цветопередачей. Благодаря технологии AMD FreeSync воспроизведение видео происходит гладко, без разрывов экрана или размытости изображения.

При создании модели 349X7FJEW особое внимание было уделено дизайну. Панель от края до края имеет монолитный внешний вид, который дополнен тонкими линиями и хромированной глянцевой отделкой корпуса. Как результат – монитор не только функциональный, но и очень стильный.

*С заботой о комфорте*

Как и все мониторы Philips, новинка из серии X Line тщательно продумана и оснащена набором функций, чтобы сделать жизнь пользователей более простой, здоровой и удобной. Регулируя высоту и наклон, пользователь выбирает оптимальное положение монитора на уровне зрительной оси.

Дисплей 349X7FJEW оснащен и режимом LowBlue. Исследования показали, что не только ультрафиолетовые лучи, но и короткие волны синего спектра, излучаемые светодиодными дисплеями, могут ухудшить зрение с течением времени. Режим Philips LowBlue на базе «умного» ПО снижает вредное излучение и способствует сохранению хорошего самочувствия. 

Сегодня многозадачность стала нормой. С помощью монитора 349X7FJEW пользователи могут вывести на широкоформатный экран два потока контента одновременно – функция Philips MultiView делает это возможным. Экран может быть разбит на две равные части (PBP) или одно из окон может отображаться поверх другого (PIP). Таким образом, пользователи могут, например, следить за новостями или спортивными трансляциями в прямом эфире и в то же время работать с документами.

Дисплей избавляет от необходимости иметь отдельный USB хаб на столе: несколько устройств могут быть подключены к встроенному концентратору, что уменьшает количество используемых кабелей и оставляет USB порты ноутбука свободными для быстрого доступа. Монитор также может быть использован для быстрой зарядки устройств, подключенных через USB.

Новый монитор Philips 349X7FJEW X Line по рекомендованной производителем цене 1889,9 белорусских рублей поступит в продажу в крупные магазины электроники в апреле 2017 года.

*Технические характеристики Philips 349X7FJEW:*

Тип ЖК панели: VA LCD
Технология подсветки: W-LED
Размер панели: 34 дюймов / 86.36 см
Соотношение сторон: 21:9
Оптимальное разрешение: 3440x1440, 60Гц
Область просмотра: 797.22 (Г) x 222.72 (В) – при радиусе изгиба 1800 мм
Угол обзора: 178°/178°, C/R > 10
Яркость: 300 кд/м²
Цвета: 16.7 млн 
Цветовой охват (стандартный): 117.3% (CIE1931) sRGB
SmartContrast: 50,000,000:1
Функции для удобства пользователя:
• Встроенные динамики: 5W x 2
• MultiView: режимы PIP/PBP, подключение до 2 устройств
• Замок Kensington, крепление VESA (100x100мм)
• Совместимость с системой Plug & Play: DDC/CI, Mac OS X, sRGB, Windows 10/8.1/8/7
Технологии для улучшения качества изображения:Игровой режим SmartImage
Подключения:
• Входной сигнал: DisplayPort 1.2, HDMI 1.4 x 1, HDMI 2.0 x 1
• USB 3.0x4 (1 для быстрой зарядки)
• Синхронизация входного сигнала: раздельная синхронизация, синхронизация по зеленому
• Аудиовход/аудиовыход: ПК аудиовход, аудиовыход для наушников
Подставка:
• Регулировка высоты: 150 мм 
• Наклон: -5/20 градусов
Экологичность:
• Забота об окружающей среде: RoHS, не содержит свинец и ртуть
• Упаковка пригодна для вторичной переработки: 100%
Соответствие стандартам: CE Mark, FCC Class B, CUEAC, WEEE, TUV/ISO9241-307, RCM
Корпус:
• Цвет: белый
• Основание: серебристая/хром
• Отделка: глянцевая
Комплект поставки:
• Монитор с подставкой
• Кабели: кабель HDMI, кабель DP, кабель USB, аудио, кабель питания
• Пользовательская документация

----------

